# Saunders C6600 question



## Walt (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi, I just bought a used Saunders C6600 enlarger and was wondering if anyone could answer a couple of questions for me. Is there an on line manual available somewhere? Where exactly do you place filters for multi-contrast paper? The enlarger seems pretty straight forward but if anyone happens to know of any additional tips for using this enlarger it would be apreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not familiar with this specific enlarger, but as far as filters go, every enlarger I've worked with there has been a box above the bellows that the fron will open up (its on hinges) and you place the filters in there


----------



## Walt (Feb 12, 2004)

The front does open.  The condensor fits in first and then there is another piece of plane glass mounted in a frame that slides in just above that. I'm guessing that filters are just placed above this piece of glass. Just wondering if heat might be a problem in that spot.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 12, 2004)

You can always get filters that mount under the lens.  That is what I have.  And I do have a filter drawer.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 12, 2004)

If you get gel filters (the thin plasticy ones), heat is not an issue.  They are heat resistant.  That's what they are made for.


----------

